# Mfv Encourage



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

On the 25th October 1940 M.F.V. ENCOURAGE was lost 6.5 cables from the Breakwater Fort at Plymouth when she was struck by a mine. 

Has anyone any further informtion and a photograph about this fishing vessel. Ministry of War Transport records indicate she was not requisitioned and therefore the three crew who died were undertaking fishing when she was lost.

Thanks Tony


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

There is an Encourage showing in the MNL's: built Brixham 1926 for a Brixham owner. Sold to Leach of Brighton (Shoreham?) about 1937/38.
She is on the Tower Hill memorial site with details of casualties.
She is on EU Wrecksite but no detail.
I can give you the links if any of this is new to you.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

Douglas, thanks for this information, the Tower Hill site I was aware of. I am trying to help some divers whom are conducting a survey of the site for historical reasons. Cheers Tony.


----------

